# A day in the life of a satellite installer



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

A day in the life of a satellite installer - some days are .... well ... read on

http://www.canadian-tv.com/forums/s...=82729&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=2&fpart=1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very interesting read. Thanks for passing it on.


----------

